# ITunes ne me détecte plus les mise à jour des applications



## pygmale (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour!

J'ai un problème dans la mise à jour de mes applications iPhone. J'ai environ 180 applications dans iTunes (elles ne sont pas toutes installées sur le téléphone l!!) et donc il ne se passe pratiquement jamais un jour sans qu'il y ait pour l'une ou l'autre une nouvelle version de disponible&#8230;

Depuis plus de 10 jours, ITunes ne me signale aucune mise à jour de disponible! Le logiciel AppStore sur le téléphone non plus d'ailleurs! Cependant, j'ai au moins un exemple d'une application qui se trouve sur App Store en nouvelle version!!

Je dois dire que je ne peux dire quelle manipulation/événement provoque cet état de fait: J'ai fait dernièrement une restauration complète de mon iPhone, ainsi que de mon MacBook Pro, depuis Time Machine. Faut-il chercher là la cause du problème ou encore de la mise à jour d'ITunes en version 8.2 faite également récemment? Ou encore ailleurs?

Si vous avez rencontré ce problème, ou que vous avez une idée d'où vient ce désagrément, je vous serais reconnaissant de m'aider...

Pygmale.

Logiciels utilisés:
OS iPhone 2.2.1
OS Mac 10.5.7
ITunes 8.2


----------



## Gaffophone (13 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais de mon côté à chaque fois que je fais une recherche de MAJ avec iTunes, depuis quelques jours ça m'indique que le serveur n'a pas pu être contacté et j'ignore pourquoi


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'effectuer une Mise à jour tout a  bien fonctionné.

Éventuellement, enregistre-toi sur iTunes avec ton compte en cliquant sur le bouton de compte en haut à droite.

Ensuite, recherche les Maj et vois si cela marche.


----------



## Gaffophone (13 Juin 2009)

J'ai déjà essayé malheureusement 

J'ai tout fait, réparé les autorisations, autoriser l'ordi (ce qui était déjà le cas) etc... mais rien n'y change.

Il ne me reste qu'une chose à faire: réinstaller iTunes pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------

